# Notebook zu heiss? taktet CPU nicht runter!



## Bang0o (12. Februar 2008)

Undzwar, wie man dem Titel entnehmen kann geht es um mein Notebook.
Ich hab mir neulich mal das Programm Notebook Hardware Control runtergeladen, weil ein Kumpel sagte damit kann man seine Akkulaufzeit verlängern (die bei mir sehr kurz ist). Das Programm zeigt (im gegensatz zu Everest) nicht nur den CPU Takt sondern auch die CPU Temp an. Diese liegt im Moment auf 58°-61° . Der Lüfter läuft ständig. Wenn ich das Notebook anhebe geht die Temüp etwa auf 50° runter. Ich wollt einfach mal wissen ob die Temps noch in Ordnung gehen. Wenn ich den Energiesparmodus anmache geht die Temperatur übrigens kaum zurück und der CPU läuft immernoch auf Standarttakt. Desegen ist vermutlich der Akku schon nach ner Stunde leer.
Oder will mich dieses Programm nur veräppeln? Everest hat wie gesagt nicht viel erkannt. Hab ihr noch ein paar Tipps zum Stromsparen? Von Toshiba gibt es übrigens kein Tool für sowas glaub ich zumindest (vllt noch nicht gefunden?!) 

Ich freue mich schon auf Antworten!
MFG
Bang0o

P.S: Toshiba Satellite A200
Intel T2310 1,46 GHz
2GB Ram
160GB Fujitsu HDD
HD2600 256MB
15,4 "
Vista HPrem 32bit


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Februar 2008)

Da dein Prozessor ohnehin nur mit 1,46 Ghz läuft, denke ich, dass der Multiplikator nicht weiter herunter gesenkt werden kann. Allenfalls die Spannung, was aber irgendwie in dem Fall unlogisch wäre.

Kontrolliere mit CPU-Z, ob die Spannung und die Taktfrequenz ob die gesenkt wird. Wenn du CPU-Z am laufen hast, aktiviere mal den Energiesparmodus und schau was passiert.

AFAIK kann man bei Vista mit Hilfe eines Schiebereglers bei den Energiesparmodi den Auslastungsgrad/Prozessortakt ändern. Schau mal da ob was geht.

60 C° sind warm, aber noch nicht beunruhigend, schau mal was sich unter Last für eine Temp. bildet. Ab 65-70 C° wirds kritisch.

Mit Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) kann man, wenn das Mainboard erkannt wird die Spannung herabsenken. Dadurch wird weniger Energie verbraten und dein Akku hält länger durch. 

Schau mal in meine Sig. da siehst du mein Notebook. Vergleichwerte >>>

Win Idle Energiesparmodus an >> 42 C° >> 1,6 Ghz >> 0,963 v
Win Idle Energiesparmodus aus >> 55 C° >> 2,0 Ghz >> 1,275 v
Last Energiesparmodus aus >>>>> 62 C° >> 2,0 Ghz >> 1,275 v


----------



## Triple-Y (12. Februar 2008)

also der CPU Takt sollte sich um 50% verringen können. 
eigentlich solltest du von Toshiba eine energiemanagement software haben. wenn nicht kann man das auch über systemsteuerung-energieoptionen manuel einstellen. dort kannst ja mal einen anderen energiesparplan wählen und diesen noch modifizieren (CPU Takt max 60%, CPU min Takt 25%)

die Temp. ist noch ok aber für den Idle modus schon recht warm. mein T7200 wurde bis zu 100°C heiß - das ist auch das maximum.


----------



## Bang0o (12. Februar 2008)

Laut CPU-Z senkt sich der CPU Takt wenn ich bei NHC auf Dynamic swiching gehe in 2 Sufen: auf 1GHz mit Multi 8 und auf 800MHz mit Multi 6. Spannungen ebenfalls bis 1,0xx Volt. nur NHC zeigt dies Veränderung nicht an (immernoch 1,46GHz). Aber ich würde eher CPU-Z vertrauen. Ich lass gleich mal Crysis auf DX10 laufen und schau mir mal die load temps an.
Tante Edit:
Crysis auf Sehr hoch (DX10) 1024x768 noAA/AF mit geschätzten 3 FPS () brachte mir nach ner halben Stunde am dunkeln Strand stehen eine maximale Temp von 69° ich denk das kann noch getoppt werden^^
Ich find nirgens ein Toshiba Energietool, höchstens so ein Tosshiba Hardwareprogramm wo man wählen kann ob der CPU herruntergetaktet werden darf oder nich ()
Einen Schieberegler für die CPU LEistung hab ich in Vista auch nochnicht gefunden. Und ein eigenen Energiesparmodus hab ich mir auch schon angelegt. Nur leider fühlt sich Vista mit 800MHz Dauerleistung gelinde gesagt etwa träge an. Deswegen find ich das Dynamic Swiching von NHC bis jetzt am besten.

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Februar 2008)

Bedenke, dass hohe Temperaturen ab 70 C° aufwärts nicht wirklich gesund sind für die CPU und das gesamte System. Die Mobilen Prozessoren unterscheiden sich eigentlich nicht viel von den Desktop-Varianten. Schalte die volle Power nur ein, wenn du sie auch wirklich brauchst.

Aber ansonsten scheint alles OK zu sein.


----------



## riedochs (12. Februar 2008)

Notebook CPU's sind teilweise für über 90 Grad spezifiziert. 
Versuch mal in NHC die Spannungen zu ändern, dann bleibt die Kiste auch kühler.

Meine 2 Notebooks habe ich damit auf über 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit gebracht.


----------



## Bang0o (12. Februar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Notebook CPU's sind teilweise für über 90 Grad spezifiziert.
> Versuch mal in NHC die Spannungen zu ändern, dann bleibt die Kiste auch kühler.
> 
> Meine 2 Notebooks habe ich damit auf über 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit gebracht.


geht leider nicht die schaltflächen sind grau
die momentane spannung und multi werden von nhc auch nicht erkannt


----------



## riedochs (12. Februar 2008)

Dann liegt an der Hardware, hatte ich an meinem IBM Thinkpad auch


----------



## asdqwe (12. Februar 2008)

Du hast doch Windows Vista, ich würde mal AERO abschalten, da dies die Akkulaufzeit mehr oder weniger stark belastet.
Außerdem hilft vielleicht ja ein neuer Grafiktreiber etwas, allerdings soll das ja bei Notebooks etwas schwieriger sein........


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2008)

Die Omegatreiber funzen soweit ich weis mit Notebooks.


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Februar 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann liegt an der Hardware, hatte ich an meinem IBM Thinkpad auch


An meinem IBM Thinkpad T40 erkennt NHC die Spannungen und ich könnte sie ändern.Da ich aber sowieso so gut wie nie umziehe,hab ich den Akku draußen und muss die Spannungen nicht ändern.


----------



## Bang0o (27. Februar 2008)

ich werd jetzt mal mein xp auf dem ding installieren vista is ja doch ziemlich lahm vorallem bein starten...
und neulich ist mir 3 mal hintereinander der explorer abgekackt...
und die prozziauslastung luiegt fast immer bei mehr als 50% ...


----------

